# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Oduzeta rodiljna naknada

## Echoe

Molim vas, da li je netko imao slicnu situaciju ili zna sto napraviti... ljuta sam, jadna, bijesna na sve to skupa...

Imam bebu koja ce sada 6mj, nezaposlena i zdravstveno osiguranje sam imala preko supruga.
On je unazad 2 god promjenio 3 firme. U prve dve su me automatski prijavili kad i njega, moje zdravstveni nastavilo ici uredno.
8.9. Je dao otkaz u staroj firmi i 18.9. Se zaposlio u novoj.
20.11. Mi je doma doslo rjesenje da mi je 8.9. Ukinuto zdravstveno osiguranje i time  takodjer i rodiljna naknada.
Gdje je pukla veza, zasto nisam opet prijavljena automatski - ne znam. U firmi kazu da nisu oni krivi, pravnik u hzzo-u da je firma kriva. A sve to se lomi nama preko kicme.
Ni na jednom salteru nam nisu rekli da mi moramo nesto posebno naglasavat da se mene prijavi. I da treba kako to da je u prve dve firme sve islo automatski?
Suprug mi je 2 dana nakon rjesenja ponovo sredio zdravstveno preko sebe ali i dalje ostaje naknada koja nam je, ne moram posebno naglasavat, JAKO bitna.
Naglasit cu da mi je 20.10. Uredno sjela naknada za 9.mj i to je jos jedan razlog zasto nismo nista ni posumnjali.
Znam da je zakonski rok 30 dana za zdravstveno i 8 dana da se javi za bilo kakve promjene u svezi naknade ali kako da ISTA javim kada ni ne znam da je do promjene doslo?!
Pravnik je rekao da moramo predat zalbu (jesmo) i sad cekat da nam gospoda odobri ili odbije istu i da to moze potrajat mj-2 dana ali da on "sumnja" da ce ju uvazit.

Ako sam ja opet zdravstveno osigurana zasto ne mogu pokrenut novu rodiljnu?
Zasto moje dijete i ja uopce dolazimo u tu sitiaciju da nam je zbog greske neke 3. Osobe iz firme naknada neizvjesna?

Moja kolegica je pod slicnim okolnostima ostala bez zdravstvenog osiguranja i naknade, otisla u hzzo, odlucila ga sama placati i isti tren predala papire za novu naknadu.
Nikakvu zalbu ni nista nisu trazili od nje a kamo li odlucivali o istoj.

Molim vas, recite mi u cemu je stos, sto dalje da radim, kakva uopce prava moje dijete i ja sada imamo??

----------


## zutaminuta

To je neki nadobudni pravnik, jer bila sam u sličnoj situaciji, isteklo mi 30.9, izgubila sam rok za prijavu sa 30.10, shvatila da nešto ne štima tek 18.11., otišla do HZZO, ispunila papire, i opet je sjedalo.

----------


## jelena.O

Bez obzira jel ti radi ili ne imaš pravo na porodiljnu do kraja prve godine djeteta, usto imaš pravo na i na upisati godinu dana staza. Postupak ne znam

----------


## zutaminuta

> godinu dana staza


Treba u Trpimirovu 4 (kod Sheratona) na kat, soba desno, i predati papire za prijavu na mirovinsko, dva obrasca, M-1P, i M-2P, koji ima u papirnicama. Više ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/11063-N...=1#post2889261

----------


## mitovski

Ja ću ti samo reći da ta nova tvrtka nije ništa kriva. Ukoliko im niste dali informaciju da tebe treba prijaviti zdravstveno preko njega oni to ne znaju niti trebaju znati niti pitati. Inače ti kao nezaposlena osoba ne moraš više biti preko supruga biti prijavljena ako se u roku od 30 dana od prestanka zaposlenja prijaviš na zdravstveno kao nezaposlena osoba.

----------


## malena beba

ovo je tocno sta mitovski kaze...

----------


## jelena.O

A koka je procedura ako je vise od 30dana?

----------


## Echoe

Kad se zaposlim lako sama sebe prijavim ali to ce biti kada ce biti.
Pustimo sada to jer sam prijavljena i to je bitno. Pustimo sada i tko je kriv jer se tu ne moze nista promijenit.

Jedina bitna informacija mi je  sto i kako dalje sa rodiljnom.
Kako da ju opet pokrenem

----------


## malena beba

> A koka je procedura ako je vise od 30dana?


na zalost nema zdravstveno onda. mora se negdi prijavit bar par dana da ostvari pravo opet. sada sve prijave idu automatski preko e mir, zdravstveno od njih dobiva sve podatke i prijava ide automatski. nekad zna zastekat pa se prijavljuje rucno. u novoj firmi nisu morali znati da je zena prijavljena preko njega. meni se to desilo s djecom koja su bila osigurana preko muza, tek nakon par mjeseci smo skuzili kad nam je doktor zatrebao. 
na zalost ne znam proceduru za izgubljenu rodiljnu naknadu, nadam se da ce ti uvazit zalbu

----------


## jelena.O

Pa za djeca nisu automatski osigurana do 18.godine?

----------


## malena beba

u zdravstvenom je problem sta bilo kakvu promjenu u sustavu moras njima rucno donit (prezime, prebivaliste i sl). tako da se kod ovakve odjave desi da se i djeca odjave. jel uvik tako ne znam. zna se desit da ne preuzmu podatke od mir, tako da svaku prijavu/odjavu treba kontrolirat i u zdravstvenom.

----------


## ivarica

javi se u centralnu pravnu sluzbu HZZO-a
isto tako, opisi svoj slucaj i zatrazi ocitovanje ureda pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova o situaciji u kojoj si se nasla
javi nam povratne info

----------


## zutaminuta

> A koka je procedura ako je vise od 30dana?


Preko drugog člana u obitelji. Odeš s papirima na šalter i gotova stvar.



> Jedina bitna informacija mi je  sto i kako dalje sa rodiljnom.
> Kako da ju opet pokrenem


Napisala sam ti. Odeš u nadležni HZZO, sa šaltera bi te proslijedili pravniku, odeš kod njega i da ti obrasce da popuniš sada kada si opet prijavljena na HZZO.
Ne kužim kaj su moji postovi nevidljivi.  :Confused:

----------


## Echoe

Izvinjavam se, post mi potpuno pobjegao preko mobitela. Sada sam sjela na laptop.
Nevjerojatno mi je da smo i suprug i ja  bili kod tog pravnika (odvojeno) i da nam je oboje rekao ako zalba ne prođe (a on ne vjerujr da će proč) da ostajemo bez naknade

----------


## zutaminuta

Ma to je glupost. Onda pokušajte uloviti njegovog kolegu/icu da njega pokušate zamoliti za taj obrazac. Kažem, identična situacija, samo sam popunila i kasnije je rješenje opet došlo poštom.

----------


## Echoe

Idemo sutra opet, ak bu opet on čut će nas pola hzzo-a jer ću povuć svakog pravobranitelja koj će mi past na pamet

----------


## Echoe

Bila sam sad opet, ispunila papir. Bila je neka zena ovaj puta. Trazila me kopiju te zalbe da prilozi sa tim papirom na koj mi je rekla da trazin naknadu za dijete do njegove prve godine blabla...
Ugl, na moke pitanje da sto je sad sa naknadom i kada ce pocet sjedat samo je slegnula ramenima i rekla da moram cekat mjesc-2 da UOPCE vidim odgovor (koj se mi doci doma na adresu) ). Znaci, naknads jos uvijek visi u zraku. Tko je tu lud?

----------


## Echoe

Da nadopisem na papir da trazim naknadu do djetetove prve godine***

----------


## zutaminuta

Uvijek imaju takav odgovor jer nije u njihovoj nadležnosti da to odobre. Zamisli sebe na takvom radnom mjestu gdje klijent od tebe hoće čuti da/ne, a odluka ne ovisi o tebi.

----------


## Echoe

Ali kako su onda druge zene samo dosle i nanovo pokrenule bez ovakvih zavrzlama??

----------


## zutaminuta

Mislim da su i njima davali takve odgovore na pitanja. Svakome upute takav blijedi pogled i slegnu ramenima.

----------


## Echoe

Update

Zvao me pravnik jutros, da zasto sam podnosila jos jednu zalbu.
Reko, nisam, bila sam tamo po dodatna pitanja, bila je vasa kolegica, dala mi da ispunim papir i pitala da li imam jos koju kopiju zalbe pa priklamala sa tim papirom. Zasto? Ne znam, nije moj posao.

Ugl, on i dalje stoji iza toga da sad mora zalbeno vijece pogledat zalbu i to po njemu bude kroz mjesec-2.
I ako NE uvaze da GUBIM NAKNADU posto je prosao onaj rok od 30 dana kada sam ostala bez zdravstvenog.

Pitala sam ga zasto se moj slucaj tretira drugacije od drugih zena koje su isto tako prekoracile rok i kaze da to nije moguce i defakto da vi tu izmisljate.
Eto.
I sto sad rec na to???

----------


## Peterlin

> Update
> 
> Zvao me pravnik jutros, da zasto sam podnosila jos jednu zalbu.
> Reko, nisam, bila sam tamo po dodatna pitanja, bila je vasa kolegica, dala mi da ispunim papir i pitala da li imam jos koju kopiju zalbe pa priklamala sa tim papirom. Zasto? Ne znam, nije moj posao.
> 
> Ugl, on i dalje stoji iza toga da sad mora zalbeno vijece pogledat zalbu i to po njemu bude kroz mjesec-2.
> I ako NE uvaze da GUBIM NAKNADU posto je prosao onaj rok od 30 dana kada sam ostala bez zdravstvenog.
> 
> Pitala sam ga zasto se moj slucaj tretira drugacije od drugih zena koje su isto tako prekoracile rok i kaze da to nije moguce i defakto da vi tu izmisljate.
> ...


Sad se lijepo obratiš pučkom pravobranitelju, kako HZZO na svojim stranicama i savjetuje:http://www.hzzo.hr/obvezno-osiguranje/pravna-zastita/

Ont. ne znam što si sve poduzela, možda ima još neki korak prije, pa ovaj moj post nemoj smatrati savjetom prije nego provjeriš ima li taj pravni referent nekog šefa kojem se prije možeš požaliti.

----------


## zutaminuta

Tip pari žešći idiot. Žao mi je što si naletjela na takvog. Stvar je u tome da njegove kolegice nisu cjepidlačile.

----------


## Echoe

Odgovor pravnice iz HZZOam ne znam koje jer je frendica na svoju ruku nzvala da se informira.
Citiram:

Ako je izgubila status u obveznom zo i nije ga ponovno stekla u roku od 30 dana - po izričitoj odredbi Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama gubi daljnje pravo!

----------


## Echoe

Mislim, hvala, to znam i sama, čitala sam zakon
"Majka iz stavka 1. ovoga članka koja izgubi status u obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju, a nije u roku od 30 dana stekla novi status osigurane osobe kod Zavoda, gubi pravo na korištenje prava iz stavka 1. ovoga članka.
Članak 33."

O ponovnom pokretanju nije ni riječi rekla

----------


## Echoe

Oh gle, nezaposlena majka sa bebom, ajmo joj uzet i te novce zbog glupe greske pa nek se snadje.
A ja cu djetetu izmislit mjesto u vrticu jos danas i zaposlit se sutra jer me poslodavci jedva cekaju.

Isprike na malo sarkazma, morala sam...

----------


## zutaminuta

Ma svašta. Ne znam jesi li u Zagrebu, ako jesi probaj otići u HZZO u Klovićevoj. Tamo su susretljiviji.

----------


## Echoe

Jesam. Bila sam u Jukicevoj

----------


## Echoe

Javljam razvoj situacije - 
Odbijena mi je zalba.

Zene moje, ne znam kako ste vi ponovo pokrenule naknadu, meni ne daju.
Evo iskreno, ne znam sto cu sad...

----------


## Beti3

Ovo naprosto ne mogu vjerovati, koji su to birokrati!!!
Da li uopće imaš zdravstveno osiguranje? 
Pa zar oni ne mogu shvatiti da čovjek može pogriješiti sa datumima, zar su stvarno sve te male greške nepopravljive! Strašno! 
Mora da postoji još netko tko ti može pomoći.

----------


## jelena.O

jako tužno

a kaj s onom pričom o plačenom stažu?

mora postojati način 

ajde probaj nazvati *Regionalni ured Zagreb*

Mihanovićeva 3, 10000 Zagreb
*v.d.* *voditelja:* Franjo Balukčić, dipl. iur.
*telefon:* 01/4577-150
*fax:* 01/4577-148
*radno vrijeme:* radnim danom 8.00 – 16.00

svakako napomenuti da te vozaju okolo već više od 2 mjeseca   :Mad:

----------


## Echoe

Imam, suprug ga je odmah opet pokrenuo preko sebe.

Sto bi Regionalni ured uopce mogao sada kada je zalba odbijena?  :Sad: 
Pise da imam 30 dana rok ako ocu tuzbu podizat ali ne znam kolko to kosta... na kraju cu jos to platit a onda izgubit  :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

Ajde ipak pitaj

----------


## Echoe

Update:

Kraca verzija - drek na sibici (pardon my french)

Duza verzija:
Bila sam u Pravnoj klinici za besplatno savjetovanje i svaka im pohvala, potrudili su se koliko su mogli i svajetovali sto mogu i kako mogu ali mi to nista ne pomaze.
Ne pomaze samo stoga sto mi je rok za podizanje upravnog spora 2 dana a ja za to NEMAM novaca. Kazu da bi troskovi (ako izgubim) bili oko 1000kn a sanse da izgubim su, pa, velike...
Prve 3 naknade sto sam dobila smo kupili radijator, nesto osnovnih sitnica (tada smo generalno dobivali pelene i ino pa nije trebalo kupovat) i ostalo stavljali na stranu posto sam nezaposlena i znamo da ce trebat nekoga placat da nam cuva malu kada nadjem posao tj prije nego dobimo mjesto u vrticu. Ti su novci ofc sada davno isparili i tko ce nam malu tada cuvat ne znam. Nemamo kako platit, nemamo (nezaposlene/u penziji) familije da nam ju cuva.

Pravobraniteljica za spolove je takodjer poslala svoj odgvor koj se svodi na to da "PREDLAZE HZZO-u da u svom buducem radu poduzme sve aktivnosti u cilju preispitivanja i dokidanja gore opisane lose prakse te da se, eventualno, razmotre i odgovarajuce izmjene odredbi Zakon o obaveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju i to odredbi koje reguliraju nacin (odnosno obveznika) prijave kod obaveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja koje istjece temeljem statusa osigurane osobe clana/ice obitelji osiguranika kao nositelja obaveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja" *citat*

Jedino sto sama mogu dodat je HVALA SVEMU sto mi je dijete zdravo pa ne prolazimo sto trenutno prolaze majke koje se kace sa njima dok im zivot djece ovisi o njihovoj dobroj volji.
DRzava apsurda gdje se istovremeno na sva zvona trubi o natalitetu a istovremeno te jedno dijete pretvori u socijalni slucaj.
Ne govorim sad o toj "pisljivoj" naknadi nego cijelom sustavu opcenito

----------

